# Opinion of A&E firms



## TX_PE (Jan 8, 2008)

I have an opportunity to leave the structural consulting firm I am now and go to a larger A&amp;E firm that does all structural engineering in house. I hesitate to take the leap though because I've heard from others that's not a good place for engineers to work, but after two visits I have yet to find an engineer over there that is as beaten down as back at more current home. Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with being an engineer at an A&amp;E firm?

Oh by the way, I passed Structural I this past October!!!!!!!!!! Go me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

^^^ I have found that you simply cannot make those type of broad-brushed statments, especially if you find your current employment difficult. Instead of thinking of it like an industry - look at each employer pros/cons and judge them on the merits of the work environ rather is it good/bad relative to industry outlook.

Related but different, I resisted looking at consulting for a long time because I heard the stories of how it is nothing more than a thankless workshop that will devour your soul within a matter of years. After doing a good bit of investigation, I have concluded that yes it will be more DEMANDING than my current employment but will also offer greater rewards. It really comes down to YOUR prespective.

Best of luck in your search!

JR


----------



## niffur (Jan 9, 2008)

Man. Soul devouring work sounds excruciating.


----------



## TX_PE (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for your input. My thoughts are exactly the same as what you said. The place seems like a great fit for me and an overall great place to work, but I had always heard engineers don't belong there. I think I'll just make a list of pro/cons like you suggested and decide from there. Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------

